# No puedo reproducir videos en ogg salvo en mplayer

## elchicosinhada

Pues tengo el problema de que los vídeos en ogg solo me funcionan con mplayer y mencoder, y por tanto, ni kaffeine, ni vlc ni avidemux me los reproduce. Tengo ogg en las uses. Alguna idea? os pongo el make entero:

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="nptl kqemu -a52 aac alsa -arts asf avi apache2 bzip2 cdr cdparanoia cjk cups encode -cairo dlloader dga dvd dvdr dts dvdread

-doc firefox fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran ftp fam gif gdbm -gtk -gtk2 gmp -gnome -gstreamer glibc-omitfphal icq hal -ieee1394 imagemagick java

javascript jpeg kde -kdeenablefinal mad matroska mikmod modplug mpeg mpm mp3 mp4 msn musepack musicbrainz mysql

nsl nptlonly network nsplugin ogg -oss oggvorbis opengl pic php png plotutils mppe-mppc qt quicktime sdl spell samba

skins symlink svga srt tetex -theora tiff truetype threads timidity usb unicode

-v4l ctype pcre session unicode  vorbis zlib wifi win32codecs wxwindows X xv xine x264 xvid xinerama"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/portage-overlay/

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia none nv"

LINGUAS="es"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/

http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/

http://ftp.caliu.info/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.caliu.info/pub/gentoo/

http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/"

----------

## i92guboj

Dime la salida de "emerge -pv vlc xine-lib avidemux".

----------

## elchicosinhada

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6b  USE="X alsa dts dvd fbcon flac hal matroska mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png samba sdl skins truetype vorbis wxwindows x264 xinerama xv (-3dfx) -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -ggi -gnutls -httpd -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -live -mod -optimisememory -oss -rtsp -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -speex -stream -svg (-svga) -theora -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm (-win32codecs) -xml -xosd" 10,246 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.7  USE="X aac alsa dts dvd fbcon flac imagemagick ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl samba sdl truetype vorbis xinerama xv -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -gnome -gtk -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -real -speex -theora -v4l -vcd (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xcb -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/avidemux-2.3.0  USE="aac alsa encode mad nls sdl truetype vorbis x264 xv xvid -a52 (-altivec) -arts -esd -oss" 4,640 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 14,886 kB

[quote][/quote]
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6b  USE="X alsa dts dvd fbcon flac hal matroska mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png samba sdl skins truetype vorbis wxwindows x264 xinerama xv (-3dfx) -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -ggi -gnutls -httpd -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -live -mod -optimisememory -oss -rtsp -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -speex -stream -svg (-svga) -theora -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm (-win32codecs) -xml -xosd" 10,246 kB
> 
> ...

 

A primera vista ogg y vorbis están en su sitio. Sin embargo ogg puede ser, igual que avi, un contenedor para otros formatos. Prueba a activar theora también.

¿Has probado varios archivos distintos de distintas fuentes? Tu arquitectura, por las use flags, probablemente sea amd64, en ese caso prueba a emerger mplayer-bin, y úsalo para abrir dichos videos, emerge win32codecs también. Al abrirlos fíjate en la salida de mplayer, te dirá que tipo concreto de codec es usó para crearlos, y así iremos más encaminados a la solución.

EDIT: ops, ya veo que tu mplayer normal si los reproduce bien, no lo recordaba. ¿Puedes ver la salida del principio del mplayer en línea de comandos? Quizás nos de más información sobre el tipo de codec necesario.

----------

